# Cold stabilizing on porch



## Ajmassa (Nov 29, 2017)

1st Time CS. Are there any issues with giving a cold treatment with outside temps that fluctuate? 
Currently here it’s highs in mid 50°’s down to about 30° overnight making the wines temp never at a constant. 
No antacids added. 5 gal of a 20 gal batch out there along with a juice pail carboy. After going a c-hair heavy on ph adjustments last month I’m just trying to dial it in a little more to age gracefully for 1 or even 2 yrs in bulk. And wine area is never lower than high 60°s.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 29, 2017)

Can you keep it out of the sun? 

Leave it out overnight, wrap in blankets in the morning to keep the temp from rising too much. 5 gallons isn't going to fluctuate too wildly.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 29, 2017)

I put my wine in the shed , do the temp does not fluctuate as much. I also put vodka in he airlock


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 29, 2017)

It’s a screened in roofed porch. But not 100% shaded all day. The garage is more stable- damn thing is a refrigerator. And no sun. Sounds like a better bet. 
I’m glad I asked. Little things like this are easily overlooked doing it the 1st time. 
 I’ve got the vented silicon bungs in em, no airlocks. 
Thanks


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 29, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> The garage is more stable- damn thing is a refrigerator. And no sun. Sounds like a better bet.



That's where I do mine. No sun and if I want to, I can set them right on the cold, concrete floor.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 29, 2017)

Good deal. I’m gonna move em off the porch this afternoon. I’m using milk crates for this for added protection-especially in the garage/shop now.
If goes well I’ll do the rest. I’m really curious to see how CS will affect the wine. Going to stay on top of the numbers since I’m hovering right at the 3.65 threshold. Since I added acid I figured to get noticeable tartrate crystals dropping out. 
Another CS related question. I just ran out of NaOH and about to order more. 100mL bottles go too quick. 
—If I get a 1L bottle, how long would that last before it gets suspect? I also found 500mL bottle of .05N - but for tests that would require 2x compared to .1N, making equivalent to 250MmL of .1N correct? And lastly, I vaguely remember ibglowin explaining this before, but what was the proper way to check the NaOH solution with a meter?


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 29, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> what was the proper way to check the NaOH solution with a meter?



You want to hit 8.2 with your pH meter. That is the point where the color change would take place if you were using an indicator.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 29, 2017)

BernardSmith said:


> You want to hit 8.2 with your pH meter. That is the point where the color change would take place if you were using an indicator.



I’m sorry. I wasn’t specific there. Not checking TA. For checking the actual sodium hydroxide solution that’s older to know is still able to use or not.


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 29, 2017)

As for cold stabilization goes I bought a cheap chest freezer on Craigslist and an inkbird. Can't remember exactly but I think it ending up costing around $70.00. The only thing is my 5 cf will only hold one carboy. I need to raise the lid so I can put on on the shelf as well. I didn't use it for CS but rather to stop the fermemtation of my peach wine.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 29, 2017)

I’ve got the same 5cu ft.chest freezer in storage at the shop with my wine right now. I toyed with that idea but cannot modify too much. That freezer is a godsend for us. And Costco runs tend to fill that sucker up. We actually might be increasing to 7.5. Costco had some good deals. (Just became a member. made the switch from BJs)


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 29, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I’m sorry. I wasn’t specific there. Not checking TA. For checking the actual sodium hydroxide solution that’s older to know is still able to use or not.


AJ, Look for Potassium Acid Phthalate (N/10 Solution), PI wines has it normally in stock. They have directions on their website and I think they sent some with it. Not real expensive and the test mimics the test you do for TA, just different solutions.

http://www.piwine.com/potassium-acid-phthalate-n10-solution.html

Oh, and I usually to what @Boatboy24 does, let it sit on the concrete floor in the garage and wrap it in an old bath towel or blanket. Just bring it in if the temps are to go below 10*F outside to be safe. I've also found that if I place a carboy at the back door in my kitchen, air seeps around the door and it will stabilize there as it is colder than the rest of the house. I like torturing the occupants during winter to make them appreciate the cost of the electric to run the heat pump (so I keep the thermostat around 65*F).


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks Craig. I thought I read before of some trick to easily check utilizing pH, a specific amount of NaOH and some other variable. I know those bottles once opened don’t have a long shelf life. From an old convo (with you in it) about TA, old NaOH and how to be sure it’s good. The Phthalate isn’t ringing a bell but I’ll check it out. 
Still gotta insulate em like you guys do. But got em off the porch into the garage. 
This picture is thick with irony. 


-Oh and Fred, I bought that freezer for $85 on Craigslist last year. It’s 7cu. ft not 5 like I thought. Comfortably fits 2 carboys. And could do 3 if I gypsy rigged the shelf.


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 29, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Thanks Craig. I thought I read before of some trick to easily check utilizing pH, a specific amount of NaOH and some other variable. I know those bottles once opened don’t have a long shelf life. From an old convo (with you in it) about TA, old NaOH and how to be sure it’s good. The Phthalate isn’t ringing a bell but I’ll check it out.


 That was info that Mike (@ibglowin) shared with me.


Ajmassa5983 said:


> Still gotta insulate em like you guys do. But got em off the porch into the garage.
> This picture is thick with irony.


 I just cover mine so that the indirect light when the door is open doesn't harm the wine (probably wouldn't, just an old habit from beer brewing (light + essential hop oils = skunk)).



Ajmassa5983 said:


> -Oh and Fred, I bought that freezer for $85 on Craigslist last year. It’s 7cu. ft not 5 like I thought. Comfortably fits 2 carboys. And could do 3 if I gypsy rigged the shelf.


That would make a nice keg-o-rator with some added temperature control. Could even mount the taps on the front side!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 30, 2017)

Are those the two wines you're doing CS on? May I ask why? The numbers you have written on the carboys look to be spot on. 

PS: love the "Pope Juice" name.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 30, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Are those the two wines you're doing CS on? May I ask why? The numbers you have written on the carboys look to be spot on.
> 
> PS: love the "Pope Juice" name.



And that’s the rub. But they just need a little shove in the right direction before aging. 
Both wines share similar notes. High pH’s not adjusted until after MLF. 4.0 to 3.8 in 2 additions before an attempted restart. 
Then was spooked later by surface issues in spite of being loaded with so2. Adjusted again and overshot to 3.5ish. You can taste the acid is too much. Also thinking .999 sg isn’t helping that. I truly believe dropping out some tartrate would help out (while monitoring #s) since wine room is never <68°. 
I didn’t add any chems to remove acid thinking CS would easily knock off the rough edges from all the extra unatural tartaric in there before bulking for 1-2 yrs. Just 5 of the 20 gal for a short time to see how it goes. But I’m optimistic both the pope juice (how the warehouse boys referred to it. I dug it) and Tuscan will benefit.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 4, 2017)

Is this type of dropout typical of CS? First check after a week of CS. Temps on carboy (wrapped in towels) at 44°F. 
The dropout isn’t very uniform with most of the top half getting caught up on the ridges.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 4, 2017)

45degrees is a good cold soak and keeping it constant is especially important . White's do especially well in a cold soak,Red's not so much,cold slows down the processeses,as it drives down the solids to give great clarification,sometimes you can also loose flavor. It all depends on the quality of your base wine. Red's on the other hand,some of the soilids that you can't see need to stay suspended for flavor and texture.try this with a Chardenay next time split a 6 gallon batch in the clearing mode,leave half in a 3 gallon carboy with French toasted oak or wooden cask,the other 3 gallons refrigerate, both for 4 weeks , then bring both up to room temperature blend together and bottle outstanding balance.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 4, 2017)

Unfortunately I don’t make whites with no plans to make one any time soon. 
One carboy is a portion of a sangio blend grape batch and the other is Du Pape bucket with 1/3 lug grape added. 
I just wanted to make sure that much dropout is normal. Just doing a 1-2 week trial run to see if CS will benefit the wines


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 5, 2017)

Give the carboys a quick back and forth twist.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 5, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Give the carboys a quick back and forth twist.



Thanks. I actually did do that. As a 1st timer I was concerned with the amount. Seemed excessive to me at 1st, but i assume not now.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 5, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> ...I was concerned with the amount. Seemed excessive to me at 1st, but i assume not now.



Looks fine to me.


----------



## Ajmassa (Dec 8, 2017)

Happy to report this trial CS a success after 1 week @ ~43°. The acid is nowhere near as overpowering as it was before and levels are still in a good range. No chems added for removal, just a cold soak. Both wines originally under the 3.65 threshold, the levels moved as anticipated. 
Tuscan before : 3.5-3.6ph 7.5TA
After: 3.5ph 6.9 TA
Pope juice before: 3.6ph 6.8 TA
After: 3.5ph 6.3TA
Don’t want flat tasting wine. I brought em in and I will be bringing out the other 15gal out for a week. It certainly feels good when things go as planned.


----------

